# SMPS recomendations - Home PC



## shaunak (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,
I just upgraded my PC to the following:
i3 4xxx+ Intel H87 motherboard, 1TB Seagate 7200 RPM drive, 1 Optical drive, 4GB DDR3 Ram
This PC will be used largely for programing, office work and watching movies. (Maybe kept on for days together )

The SMPS calculator pegged the PC at ~230W load (max)

I had an old VIP Gold SMPS 400W what I wanted to use - but i realized that its fan has jammed ( It was installed with the fan facing down in its old home [Im stupid, I know.] ) 

I dont plan on installing a graphic card. Another 640GB drive may be added soon.

I need a good power supply for this systems and am looking for recommendations. Should I go with another VIP GOLD 400W [1.6k]? Should it not be okay for such a modest configuration? Or are there any other SMPS I need to look at?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2013)

Antec VP450P available for 2600 is a good PSU.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 16, 2013)

Antec Bp 300 @1.8k

Far better than vip gold


----------



## shaunak (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for the quick reply. If the Antec BP 300 is only 1.8k then it makes no sense buying VIP!

 Both there are priced a little more than what you have mentioned online, but with my current job timings, il have to order off flipkart.

Antec BP300P 300 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com
Antec VP450P I 450 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com

If I do spend upto 2.5k which is better Seasonic SS400BT or Antech VP450? What about cosair VS350 ?

My options basically are: [flipkart pricing and availability]

Corsair VS350 350 Watt PSU - Rs. 1921
Antec BP300P 300 Watts PSU -Rs. 2099
Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU - Rs. 2304
Seasonic SS400BT PSU - Rs. 2550
Antech VP450 - Rs. 2875


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 16, 2013)

yep you can get either ss400bt or vp 450p.Both are good.  no to vs 350.


----------



## InnocentAk (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm planning to buy Intel G2030 3GHZ LGA1155 and Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H, also I have one WD 320GB SATA HDD, one DVD Writer, no graphics card and I also don't plan on adding one in future. Can someone please suggest which PSU should I buy? Please suggest both less expensive ones too if any.


----------

